# Intresting E-bay Auction



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

This might be of intrest to collectors of old O&W.

O&W CATALOGUES

MIKE..


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks Mike.

They seemed to be into everything, Rings and Swiss chocolate!









I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

neil said:


> I'm keeping an eye on it.


 So am I


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > I'm keeping an eye on it.
> ...


Yeah but I've got a snipe in for Â£1000!
















Seriously though Hawkey if you want it I won't bid on it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If you don't win Paul then I'll get you some from Mr. Wajs for free.









I have some Caribbean ones here already.

I also have a photo copy of a letter to O&W from the divers who tested the Caribbean watches.

This bit from the letter makes me smile








:



> Throughout the entire four-month period, both watches have continued to give excellent service and have evidenced absolutely no malfunctions of any kind.
> 
> The model 702 was lost approximately two and a half weeks ago on a diving operation when the watch strap disconnected from the diver's wrist. due to the depth and tiime limitations of this dive, it was impossible for us to attempt to recover the watch.
> 
> I am very sorry indeed that the Model 702 was lost and will therefore not be available to me for further evaluation.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

He forgot to mention, the guy forgot his Rhino
















Regards

Bry


----------

